# male or female ???



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi guys and gals , i have two black veil angels , have had them for about six months , how do i tell which is male and female 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This site explains it very well: http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Cichlid, Angelfish III.htm

If you can post clear close up pictures someone may be able to help that way. Besides we all love angelfish pictures.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hard to tell until they decide to pair off. This method won't work if they are the same sex though!

That probably won't happen for another few months though.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Two females will 'breed', that is, will lay eggs, and even care for them. Of course, they will not hatch. Once the tubes drop, it is usually quite easy to sex them.


----------

